# problem in compiling/installing "zaptel"



## Anti_Evil (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Before i start to "make install" the Zaptel software, i installed the last version of gcc (4.4.1).

I made the new gcc as my default compiler (totally bad idea !) with making some links:


```
ln -fs /pathtonew/gcc44 /usr/bin/gcc
```

and then tried to build Zaptel, i got:


```
cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-mno-align-long-strings"
cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-fformat-extensions"
```

After googling the problem, someone said that it may be occur because of using different gcc compiler and also mentioned that it can also break updating the kernel in future : "make buildworld"

First i want to know is it true or not ?
If yes, how can i downgrade to original version of gcc, cc, cpp and etc ? ( as they are not exist anymore  )

And if it is not correct, how can solve this problem ?

Thanks.


----------

